# 2.5 manual transmission question



## Wv.veedub (Nov 16, 2017)

Long time user of this site and forum but just joined. The reason i finally joined is because i cannot find a definitive complete answer to my question.
Here is the low down....
The car in question is a 2008 rabbit 2.5 5 speed . the transmission code is KPF. Car has about 80k miles and ran over something knocking a big hole in the transmission. Transmission is done. Cant even use it for Core i was told.

It seems as the the KPF transmission is the most common for these years but as such it commands the highest price. 
I have been told by a local shop that they were "pretty sure" and 5 speed from any 2.5 car will work but some may have different gear ratios.
That seems pretty much on point with everything ive found so far but at average price for a used 5 sp transmission for any 2.5 is around 800 with the kpf being usually closer to and often over 1k.
Thats a costly mistake to make based on " pretty sure" 
I called a couple dealerships and ofcourse they said that the kpf is the only transmission that will work at all. I wanted to talk to a tech but they said "no way they are too busy"

Anither person told me that even the tranamissions from the 2.0 4 cylinder will work but has a tighter lower gear ratio and may require different axels or axel mounts changed.

I have also came to the conclusion that the 5 speed from the beetle probably will not work.
So after a ton of searching.. Like 3 days solid .. I cannot say for sure that i can confidently buy anything besides the costly and elusive KPF gearbox. 


Can someone tell me for sure.. Give me a list if you will of 5 speed manual transmissions that will work in the 2008 2.5 rabbit. 
I do not care about gear ratios. Only fitment. Meaning.. Obviously bolting up to all mounts and engine as well as axels. 

Here are a list of transmission codes i think MAY work but id love to know for sure before i drop between 600 and 1k to have one shipped 

Hgr
Jcr
Jct 
Ldz 
Lea
Lny


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Not sure a 2.0 transmission will work. I know that you can't bolt up a 4 cylinder trans to a 6 cylinder motor, since they have different bellhousings. I imagine the 5 cyl would be different as well. I don't see why any 2.5 trans wouldn't work. I know in the mk4, a any 4 cyl trans will bolt up to another 4 cyl, no matter what engine (TDI, 1.8T, 2.0). Not sure why that would be different in later cars when talking about the 5 cylinder motor.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I had an 05.5 Jetta 2.5 5 speed and currently a 13 Sportwagen 2.5 5 speed. The ratios are different, prefer the earlier unit. I believe that was only in the 05.5 and 06. After that the physical transmissions were the same but VW decided to gear them more for economy than performance. I have only experienced a mile or two increase in mpg. I think it was a stupid decision as the old ratios with the increased hp of the later 2.5 would be a great combination. I even considered swapping the transmissions when I still had both cars but my possession but my good buddy indie VW/BMW tech talked me out of it as the Sportwagen was essentially brand new and under warranty. To this day I wish I had done it. It seems you have an opportunity to do this. I would definitely check the tranny number for the 05.5 and 0.6.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe some help: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ansmission-Swap-(KPF-to-LPU)-on-my-MKV-Rabbit Post 3.
Asking at the dealers parts counter is a waste of time. All they know is what ETKA calls out for yours or anyone else's car by VIN. The tech would probably just give you a strange look and reply _"how would I know?"_

If you find a used tranny you can Google it's 3 letter number as in: *vw XXX transmission ratios *and then compare those ratios for your KPF transmission.


----------

